# How Do I Fix Beet Greens?



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not real fond of beets, but am going to be eating them anyway. I need to know how to fix the tops; there's lots of nice greens and I don't have a clue how to prepare them. 

This is a part of my learning how to use all of my garden veggies. If anyone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I just shred them up for salad and use them the same way you would lettuce. Beet greens have more flavor. I've never cooked or preserved them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cooking greens*

There are a few ways to cook greens. This is how I like to cook them:

I wash each leaf individually and inspect for dirt, insects and insect eggs. I recently picked some greens that had lots of eggs on them. I shake the water off the leaves into the sink. Then I stack the greens up, roll them up and slice them into pieces about 1/2 inch wide. If the stems are thick and tough, you might want to remove that before you roll and cut.

Sometimes I start with some bacon cut into small pieces and fry it until it is well done. If I am using bacon, I remove the bacon and some of the bacon grease and now cook garlic and onion. If not, I saute a little garlic and finely chopped onion in a little olive oil.

I put the washed and cut up greens in the pan with the garlic, onion and bacon and stir fry for a minute or two. I put a little water (or broth) in the pan with the greens, put a lid on and let them steam for a minute or two.

Many people overcook greens. I prefer them a little undercooked. They have more nutritional value that way.

One thing that is good to eat with greens is cornbread.

Green are supposed to be one of the easiest things to grow in a garden and have lots of nutritional value.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaholady--I just started some beet seeds..we have acquired two natural health books, and one gave the properties of the green (sprouts) and the beet itself.
They are awesome---I buy beets and then pickle them, but I want to try sprouting and beets and broccoli are suggested as seeds to start with.
Scurvy is something preparers never talk about--Tang ain't gonna get it when TSHTF, ya think??


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I use them like I would spinach. But when I eat them raw I like them tiny and in with my baby "cut and come again" lettuce/spinach/beet/kale mix(no arugula nasty stuff that). You plant it thickly and then once it reaches about 3 to 4 inches you cut it with the scissors just above the plants crowns so that it will keep growing and you can get about 2 to 3 cuttings from it. 
But in the heat of summer my spinach just bolts and poops out so beet greens take their place. While I love beets and beet greens I can not stand swiss chard. Same family too..


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I also blanched for about 30 seconds and dehydrated them for adding to soups and stews in the winter for added nutrition.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh yum; thank you all. I will have hubby add some to our salad (he's the salad maker); I'll lightly stir fry; and any left over I will dehydrate for winter soups and stews! Great ideas, nothing wasted!!


----------

